# My Final Config - Need final thoughts



## noob (Apr 9, 2011)

Have purchased
1. HDD Seagate Barracuda 500GB 7200.12 SATA 3Gbs 1800
2. PSU: Corsair VX550W Rock Solid Performance 4850 
3. Cabinet: Coolermaster RC-430-KWN1 Chassis : 2750
4. DVD ROM: Sony DRU-880S-ZR Internal DVD Writer: 1050



*Need to purchase*

Intel 	DH61WW - 3700

Intel Core i5 Sandy Bridge 2400 CPU  9700/- 

RAM: Gskill F3-10666CL9D-4GBRL 2700/-

*Dell ST2220L 21.5” W Full HD Monitor * 8750



GPU : MSI NGTX560Ti Twin Frozr II 1GB @15k or similar and whatever is best after 2 months

*Let me know if there are any compatibility issues here. Will buy a high end gfx card in next 2 months or so*

*I need a good 22+ Inch LED monitor. Suggest any other better monitor if you can.*


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 9, 2011)

Change PSU to *Corsair VX550 @4.5k* or *SeaSonic SII 520 @4.1k*. How high-end will be your GPU?? Please specify this for better suggestion of PSU.

RAM won't work with the mobo. 
Get *G.Skill F3-10666CL9D-8GBRL @5k*. I've checked the QVL for the Gigabyte board you posted.


----------



## noob (Apr 9, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Change PSU to *Corsair VX550 @4.5k* or *SeaSonic SII 520 @4.1k*. How high-end will be your GPU?? Please specify this for better suggestion of PSU.
> 
> RAM won't work with the mobo.
> Get *G.Skill F3-10666CL9D-8GBRL @5k*. I've checked the QVL for the Gigabyte board you posted.



Updated RAM in above config. 

High end means  MSI NGTX560Ti Twin Frozr II 1GB @15k 
or similar and whatever is best after 2 months

*Please give links to PSU. *


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 9, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> *Please give links to PSU. *



Updating wait...


----------



## noob (Apr 9, 2011)

is this ok ?
Corsair 550VX PSU


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 9, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> is this ok ?
> Corsair 550VX PSU



*Corsair VX550 @4.85k*


----------



## noob (Apr 9, 2011)

@ ALL

Updated my final rig. Let me know your thoughts. Will order tonight or tomorrow. 


This time i will assemble my own PC  lets see how it goes else will ask for her help here  

Hope you guys will help with my n00b questions.


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm curious as to why the 550W was suggested over the 650W PSU. VX vs TX, how much is the difference?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 9, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> PSU Corsair Corsair TX650W Power Supply 5500
> Cabinet: NZXT GAMMA Classic Series BK Steel Midtower 2200
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda 500GB 7200.12 SATA 3Gbs - 1800
> RAM: Gskill F3-10666CL9D-8GBRL Rs. 5,000.00
> ...



man u created another thread to get things finalized?
its funny

anyways your rig is ready for dispatch
you looks confused about PSU thing
look if you are going to buy a graphic card in less than 10k then Corsair VX 450 
for sub 20k card go for VX 550W or seasonic 520W


----------



## noob (Apr 9, 2011)

Corsair VX550W Rock Solid Performance  - 4850
Corsair Corsair TX650W Power Supply : 5500



Piyush said:


> man u created another thread to get things finalized?
> its funny
> 
> anyways your rig is ready for dispatch
> ...



read my 1st post and tell if PSU will be an issue for sub 20k card.

I am not confused in PSU but in LED Monitor.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 9, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> Corsair VX550W Rock Solid Performance  - 4850
> Corsair Corsair TX650W Power Supply : 5500
> read my 1st post and tell if PSU will be an issue for sub 20k card.
> I am not confused in PSU but in LED Monitor.



PSU will not be an issue at all.

*Corsair VX550 @4.85k* <--PrimeABGB link. You could get RAM and PSU from PrimABGB.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 9, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> Corsair VX550W Rock Solid Performance  - 4850
> Corsair Corsair TX650W Power Supply : 5500
> 
> 
> ...



actually i replied late..thats the problem

so PSU problem fixed..good for you
how much can you spend on monitor?


----------



## noob (Apr 9, 2011)

Piyush said:


> actually i replied late..thats the problem
> 
> so PSU problem fixed..good for you
> how much can you spend on monitor?



let me know your view on PSU , wont that be a problem for  MSI NGTX560Ti Twin Frozr II or higher ?

on monitor , 10-15K,  Still let me know the best 22-24 Inch LED FULL HD monitor.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 9, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> let me know your view on PSU , wont that be a problem for  MSI NGTX560Ti Twin Frozr II or higher ?
> 
> on monitor , 10-15K,  Still let me know the best 22-24 Inch LED FULL HD monitor.



VX 550W will be enough
i'm using it...no problems so far

regarding monitor

DELL ST2420L 60.9cm (24 inch) W Full HD Monitor with LED ST2420L


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 9, 2011)

Config with links from PrimeABGB and SMCInternational.

*Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H*  7800/- 

*Intel Core i5 Sandy Bridge 2400* 9700/- 

*Seagate Barracuda 500GB 7200.12 SATA 3Gbs* 1800/-

*NZXT GAMMA Classic Series BK Steel Midtower* 2200/-

*Gskill F3-10666CL9D-8GBRL*  5000/-

*Corsair VX550W Rock Solid Performance* 4850/-

*Dell ST2420L 24” W Full HD LED* 12400/- *<--Since you specified 22+ Inch LED*

Or else go for *Dell ST2220L 21.5” W Full HD LED* 8750/-


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 9, 2011)

I hope VX450 can handle this rig smoothly...


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 9, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> I hope VX450 can handle this rig smoothly...



VX550 has been suggested.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 9, 2011)

^^Ya, but if the OP is short on budget he can also opt for VX450


----------



## noob (Apr 9, 2011)

thanks all going with Dell ST2220L 21.5 
 i guess worth the price.



mailme.manju said:


> ^^Ya, but if the OP is short on budget he can also opt for VX450



hi 
as you are using the same cabinet,
1. everything will fit in  ?
2. all screws are provided ?

*ha ha ****..forgot a DVD witter. Suggest a good one. Wont be using that much. just for win7 install. after that m not going to use it *

is this ok ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 9, 2011)

for that price of vx550 you can get this for a few bucks more -

TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply
or
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

for cabinet my recommendation is cm elite 430. 

dvd - lg/liteon/sony/samsung/hp etc 22x sata dvd.


----------



## Arnab boss (Apr 9, 2011)

try benq g2222hdl i.am using it and its good in all ways price and picture...


----------



## DirtDiver (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey, i just went through your config. I would suggest u add 1.5k to ur processor money and buy i5 2500( for 11k ). This 1.5k can come by buying intel mobo DH67CL( for 6500 ).


----------



## noob (Apr 9, 2011)

SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W can handle GFX card like GTX 460 or 470 ?


----------



## vickybat (Apr 10, 2011)

^^ Yes it can without breaking any sweat.


----------



## noob (Apr 10, 2011)

Updated my Mobo now with Intel DH61WW (delapage)  and PSU with SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W
Please check if RAM is compatible or not.
Will add GTX 460 1 GB costing 10,900 in it.

*post your view on this change.*


----------



## vickybat (Apr 10, 2011)

^^ The change is great. For gpu, wait for the upcoming gtx 560 non-ti version if you want to stick with nvidia. Else go for a 6850.


----------



## noob (Apr 10, 2011)

what will be its approx cost ?


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 10, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> hi
> as you are using the same cabinet,
> 1. everything will fit in  ?
> 2. all screws are provided ?


Yep, everything is provided more than enough...



talktoanil said:


> *ha ha ****..forgot a DVD witter. Suggest a good one. Wont be using that much. just for win7 install. after that m not going to use it *
> 
> is this ok ?



Thats a good one...



vickybat said:


> wait for the upcoming gtx 560 non-ti version if you want to stick with nvidia. Else go for a 6850.



On seeing the specs, gtx460 ~ gtx560(non ti)


----------



## noob (Apr 10, 2011)

1 question again. I have changed the PSU. Will it work with MSI NGTX560Ti Twin Frozr II 1GB ?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 10, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> 1 question again. I have changed the PSU. Will it work with MSI NGTX560Ti Twin Frozr II 1GB ?



Yeah.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 10, 2011)

SeaSonic S12II 520 can power even GTX 570


----------



## noob (Apr 10, 2011)

gr8...have mailed deltapage to update website with Intel h61 mobo so that i can order. Once its confirmed, will order rest from PrimeABGB and SMC.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 10, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> On seeing the specs, gtx460 ~ gtx560(non ti)



Well you didn't see the specs properly mate. The 560 has a 256bit bus opposed to the 192 bit on the 460.

The 560 non-ti will also have much higher clock speeds as known by initial reactions. Its launch will clear everything.


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 10, 2011)

*Note: only h67 and p67 will be supporting ivy bridge proccys through bios update so these are more future proof..OP's choice now..*


----------



## noob (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks guys. I am not buying card now. Will buy after 1-2 months. 

Saving on money and hence reduced RAM,PSU and MoBo

All monitors LED n LCD has say VGA port and DVI.  this H61 board has only VGA support.

Will this be a problem ?

is connectivity using DVI > VGA ? any diff in clarity ?


----------



## akshayt (Apr 10, 2011)

You can get 8GB DDR3 1600Mhz for 4400 bucks at SMC.

Also, in such a moderate budget I would go with:
2500k + decent mobo + 4GB DDR3 1600 xms 3 for 2500 bucks
GPU can 2GB 6950 for 16k.

And PSU has to be Seasonic or CM SilentPRo 700 watts or better if you want to play it safe!


----------



## noob (Apr 10, 2011)

akshayt said:


> You can get 8GB DDR3 1600Mhz for 4400 bucks at SMC.
> 
> Also, in such a moderate budget I would go with:
> 2500k + decent mobo + 4GB DDR3 1600 xms 3 for 2500 bucks
> ...



whats wrong with SeaSonic S12II 520  ? wont it handle gtx 560 570 cards ????


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 10, 2011)

^sufficient.

but if you will oc then 620 seasonic for 570.


----------



## noob (Apr 10, 2011)

ok..H61 mobo for 3.7K. not bad.

But it lacks DVI  n HDMI 

so if  i get a gfx card later and a good LED monitor , i have to connect using VGA.

whats the benefit of using DVI ?


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 10, 2011)

^If u get GPU u can connect the moonitor to the GPU itself...


----------



## noob (Apr 10, 2011)

ok.so now lets say i get H61 board and LCD monitor , will connect using VGA cable.

if i get a GFX card later i will connect using DVI of monitor to DVI of gfx using DVI cable.....right ?

correct me , m confused


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 10, 2011)

Not sure which LCD monitor you are gonna get, but when you buy a GPU, it comes with a VGA to DVI adapter, so just connect you monitor's VGA cable to the adapter and then connect it to GPU's DVI slot and its done.


----------



## asingh (Apr 10, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> ok.so now lets say i get H61 board and LCD monitor , will connect using VGA cable.
> 
> if i get a GFX card later i will connect using DVI of monitor to DVI of gfx using DVI cable.....right ?
> 
> correct me , m confused



Yes that is correct.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 10, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> ok.so now lets say i get H61 board and LCD monitor , will connect using VGA cable.
> 
> if i get a GFX card later i will connect using DVI of monitor to DVI of gfx using DVI cable.....right ?
> 
> correct me , m confused



Yes u r ryt....

Oh din see ur post Asingh


----------



## noob (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey all 

*I have just ordered 4 items now from PrimeABGB. Shipping is free. *

Coolermaster RC-430-KWN1 Chassis - 2750
Sony DRU-880S-ZR Internal DVD Writer - 1080
Corsair VX550W Rock Solid Performance - 4850
Seagate Barracuda 500GB 7200.12 SATA 3Gbs - 1800

\m/

Will make purchase of CPU,MOBO ,Monitor , RAM on Monday. *Will keep this thread updated. I am going to assemble on my own.*

Should i get Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound 3.5 gram ?? is the heat sink of SB comes with thermal compound ? if yes how do i remove it ?


----------



## vickybat (Apr 10, 2011)

^^ Prices are a bit on the higher side but are acceptable.

No need for additional TIM ( Thermal insulating material) since you won't overclock. Yes your cpu heat sink will already have thermal compound and that is enough for normal usage at stock speeds.


----------



## noob (Apr 10, 2011)

yeah but got free shipping  

and man..i m building this rig after like 3-4 years or so. not played any games and have missed some gr8 titles. Mafia , batman GTA. COD. wannna play all that now 

what about the Thermal paste ?


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 10, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> Hey all
> 
> *I have just ordered 4 items now from PrimeABGB. Shipping is free. *



Even I'm thinking about getting that NZXT Tempest Evo while shipping is still free, considering we don't get NZXT here in Kolkata.

I suggest you get the Sunbeamtech Tuniq TX4 instead of AS5. If you have to remove old paste just use Doctor's spirit (Isopropyl Alcohol). Works like a charm.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 11, 2011)

talktoanil said:
			
		

> what about the Thermal paste ?


 you should get it free with proccy.

Modern day proccy have paste stuck to the cooler in such a way that as soon as cooler touches proccy and pc is turned on, the paste gets evenly spread out oo the proccy. 

Congrats with new pc!


----------



## noob (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey All, Urgent Help,

Buying Intel Desktop Board DH67BL 

Please give me link to proper RAM (4GB x1) for above mobo from PrimeABGB website.  

Also am getting i5-2500K mobo.


----------

